# Truly Exceptional PVR Deal



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I know I posted this in another discussion, but it is buried two pages down and this is a deal that anyone that is sitting on the fence about whether or not to come over to the D* side should truly take a serious look at.

A Philips DSR-7000D (DirecTivo Series II) with 18" dish and installation for $47 plus shipping! :joy:

Here's the link:http://dtv.orbitsat.com/promo.asp?From=RSSC&AMID=76&subM=TiVo&l=orbitsat

Scoll down a little ways on the page and the offer is there.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## amphion (Sep 8, 2003)

Handling Charge: $5.00
Order Sub Total: $47.95
UPS Standard Ground : 32.94
Grand Total: $85.89


But still and excellent deal!


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

amphion said:


> Handling Charge: $5.00
> Order Sub Total: $47.95
> UPS Standard Ground : 32.94
> Grand Total: $85.89
> ...


You can have the exact same deal for around $52... (expertsatellite has free shipping)
See here


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

What the hell? $32 for ground shipping from UPS? That's a load of rubbish if both places are in the continental US! I have a UPS direct account. That should have cost no more than $15 in an extreme situation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

Amphion & Mike,
Correct and smart. Make sure to understand total cost to your door. With that "deal", the shipping is called partial "makeup" for the good "deal".


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Today Sept.17th Directv starts a promotion 3 X FREE go to a local dealer get three receivers installed free after you get your first bill go to Directv's web site and use code FFDVR to order a TIVO for $99.00. Directv will deliver and install this for a shipping charge of $14.95. You can replace 1 of your receivers or add the TIVO as number 4. Directv will provide installation and switches under the promotion. Yes it works I became a new customer in July and got my TIVO in Sept. Use Directv's system to your best advantage.
Also if you do NFL Sunday Ticket you get 4 months of Total Choice Premier FREE so you don;t pay the $5 PVR fee for those 4 months.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

boba said:


> Today Sept.17th Directv starts a promotion 3 X FREE go to a local dealer get three receivers installed free after you get your first bill go to Directv's web site and use code FFDVR to order a TIVO for $99.00. Directv will deliver and install this for a shipping charge of $14.95. You can replace 1 of your receivers or add the TIVO as number 4. Directv will provide installation and switches under the promotion. Yes it works I became a new customer in July and got my TIVO in Sept. Use Directv's system to your best advantage.
> Also if you do NFL Sunday Ticket you get 4 months of Total Choice Premier FREE so you don;t pay the $5 PVR fee for those 4 months.


Forgive me, why is this different than what Directv distributors have been doing for months? There are several places offering 3 and even 4 receivers for free, like rapidsatellite, orbitsat and expertsatellite.

Here is an example

Plus, if you buy from the link above, for example, you will still be able to use the FFDVR code to get an extra Tivo, you will receive a shipping rebate and, if you use a friend's referral code and your friend splits it with you that means an extra $27.50 back. This is better than free, you get some money back in the deal. I really looked around a lot before buying mine, and this seemed the best deal at the time... if you want more than one Tivo, see the details in my post here.

With these packages you can buy 1 Tivo upfront and then add a second one with the FFDVR promotion.

If you just need 1 Tivo, compare the price you would pay at the package of your choice in their site with the Tivo and without it, and then balance that with the price of the FFDVR code ($99 + $14.95), and you will see that in most of the cases buying the Tivo upfront from them is still cheaper, browse around the site and do your math.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Tivosmart it is better because it is local dealers someone you can reach out and touch. Someone you can ask a question, someone you can complain to if you have a problem. My computer will make sounds but it has never been anyone I could actually talk to.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

boba said:


> Tivosmart it is better because it is local dealers someone you can reach out and touch. Someone you can ask a question, someone you can complain to if you have a problem. My computer will make sounds but it has never been anyone I could actually talk to.


Expertsatellite has one of the best customer support teams I ever saw. Let me tell a happy-ending story here that has never hapened to me before... (usually my customer support stories are worst than an horror movie). I ordered my sat from them in a saturday and it was shipped monday morning. Wednesday I received a call from them to ask if the package had arrived, or if I had any doubts, and they gave me info about how the system would be installed, answered questions, etc. All this without me asking for anything. Wednesday afternoon the package arrived, all ok, same day a couple of hours later the installer calls me and we schedule install for Saturday. Installer (a local company that services directv installs) comes Saturday and wasn't willing to pull 2 cables up to my Directivo through the basement because he said it wasn't included in the standard install (he wanted to charge me an extra $75 for it). I called expertsatellite right there and they immediately contacted the installer's company to resolve the issue for me. Before the guy could leave my house he received a call from his company telling him to proceed with the install... 30 minutes later I was appreciating my Tivo thanks to expersattelite's customer support girl. I've heard several scary stories from friends about satellite installers that want to rip you off saying "this" or "that" isn't included in the standard install and none had a happy ending like mine. I really attribute this to their willingness to help their customers.

Now, I don't want to compare that with a local dealer support because for local dealers you can go and talk to them face-to-face, but one of my previous horror stories hapened with my local Time Warner Cable franchise, which is 5 blocks from my home. I'll not enter in particulars but I'll just say that even speaking face-to-face with them my problem took 3 visits to be solved and it was a very simple thing (they billed me in full when I had a promotion going on for my subscription). Anyway, customer support is pretty much an unique experience for everyone, so I just wanted to illustrate these two examples to show that sometimes the guys behind the phone can be as helpful as the one that is in your neighbourhood (or more, in my case).


----------

